# Are there a future for humanity ?



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

I write this half a year ago, I believe it apply even more so these days:

I think to a limited degree, people already feel that this world is heading to an impending disaster. To me, this is becoming increasingly clear. 1. As the hegemony of the United States is being challenged, scholars of international relation will inform us that the world has entered a dangerous phase, as China wants to challenge the United States, while the United States is seeking to maintain its hegemony. This paved the way for escalating tension between the two sides that (possibly) pave the way for a hot nuclear war. (This is especially true as conflict between China and the West is escalating rapidly in the last few days. In my opinion, the current geopolitical situation is the same as what happen at WW1, where China and Russia is the Central Power, while US, EU, and Japan is the Triple Entente.)

In the meantime, even if a hot nuclear war has not materialized, the increasing tension between countries will unavoidably make any degree of international cooperation impossible. This cannot come at the worst time because 2. international cooperation is required to handle the impending climate disaster, as humanity shares one interconnected biosphere and atmosphere. The lack of cooperation implies the environment will be placed on the back burner, and it is unlikely to ever be resolved. (We already have a taste of this situation thanks to COVID.)

However, even if we are not parish from these two reasons, the world that remains will not be pleasing to me (and to a lot of people). As many societies have a birth rate below the replacement rate (2.1 children per woman), the aging population is a looming problem. As labour supply is one of the factors of production that contributes to the economy, an aging population means economic growth will slow down, consequentially, the growth in tax revenue of governments will slow down.
At the same time, the aging population also implies an expediting increase in healthcare expenses and pension expenses. 3. Henceforth, a looming public finance crisis is waiting to happen, where government default, a significant tax increase, and possibly a severe debasement of currency may be unavoidable. The Ponzi scheme nature of welfare state when in combination with aging population in most developed countries are the reason why infrastructures are crumbling in all developed countries, it also explains why Canada's military is a joke, while we are accepting many immigrants, and the fact that our government is opening the door to the detestable practice of mercy killing.

More troubling, even if we manage to handle our public finance problems, there is hardly any light at the end of the tunnel. 4. As artificial intelligence and the internet of things becomes more prevalent, it is only a matter of time privacy become a thing of the past. This is a serious threat because it implies some type of authority (other than God) is going to have the power to monitor us and manipulate our behaviour. This suggests we will eventually live in a police state where free will, as promised by the creator is lost. (We already see this happening in China)

In conclusion, there is no hope in this world but the hope of new creation because 1. we maybe destine for a hot nuclear war, or 2. a total climate catastrophe. Even if humanity escapes these two endings, 3. we will be left with a possible collapse of governments due to unserviceable public debt, and 4. a police state where our every move and thought are under monitor by authorities who naturally corrupt itself in the end (unlike God)

*If this is the case, what is the point of living in this world ? Can anyone give me a reason.*


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Well OK ...things have never been better than today. Thats why all we hear is doom & gloom...life is the easiest its ever been.
1. China is not stupid...even the weapons the USA military has made public can clean their clock...they have decent deterrents.
2. Climate change is today's bogey man...it has become politicized where science plays a small role, theatre plays the leading role...google "hockey stick" "end of Snow" or "Greta"
3.We survived Pierre Trudope, just like cockroaches we will endure & eventually survive Justin. Today's problem is not Covid but mass mental illness...it will pass in time.
4. Most in Canada can't even access their tax account or book a Covid vaccine... they walk out of airports unscathed when our police state demands they go to a 3 day roach motel. I'm not worried, in fact looking forward to comedic Keystone cop video highlights in a few years of our vaudevillian emperor's hapless antics.

So there...relax...have a single malt & shake your head...its just a bad dream.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Johnny_kar said:


> If this is the case, what is the point of living in this world ? Can anyone give me a reason.


If you're searching for a reason, how about start with what things you like about the world?

As for your negatives,

I wouldn't worry about nuclear war ... if it does happen we're likely all toast anyways.
Climate issues, people will adapt or be forced to adapt if it gets bad.
debt issues, no comment on that one
police state, lots of options, from living off-grid or go low profile if it really concerns you.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Johnny_kar said:


> *what is the point of living in this world ? Can anyone give me a reason.*


There is no point.
Life is all bullshit.
Depression and Suicide have been on the rise for a long time. Mental health and wellness are things we need more of in this world and they need to be made more aware.

But honestly -
You need to learn to think less about the **** you can't control and focus on doing what makes you happy. It is not your job to worry about the fate of the world, and even if it was... There wouldn't be a damn thing you could do about it.

I'm with Eder...
Get yourself a drink. Put your feet up. Relax.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> *If this is the case, what is the point of living in this world ? Can anyone give me a reason.*


There is a reason that Mans Search for Meaning is a popular book.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...short answer....yeah, but only tor another billion years, give or take.....yaaaaawn....

grasshopper, you have not come to grips, as I have, as to the almost unmeasurable insignificance of mankind, or "humanity" as you put it...in the overall known & unknown universe. very few have.
the human brain is virtually incapable of comprehending the concept.
however, once you do, you will experience eternal bliss....


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> There is a reason that Mans Search for Meaning is a popular book.


Oh, and just a warning, if you start following philosophy in a useful way, you'll likely run into personal responsibility and other triggering concepts.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I find that copious spending on consumer goods keeps me thinking positively.

Live for today......tomorrow will look after itself.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Baby steps. I suggest we start with Trudeau.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> I find that copious spending on consumer goods keeps me thinking positively.
> 
> Live for today......tomorrow will look after itself.


interesting, copies spending doesn't make me feel good.
It's also scientifically shown that consumer goods are one of the less effective ways to "buy happiness".


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

As long has I have good food, women and the internet, whatever goes on with the rest of the world doesn't matter. Live for what you have, not what might be.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

In the mid-1990s, I have determined my own list for how humanity would end.
1) Nuclear War;
2) Global Warming;
3) Anti-bacterial resistant disease or some other epidemic;
4) Stress from globalisation and overwork;
5) Right Wing denialism resulting in any combination of the above.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Tostig said:


> In the mid-1990s, I have determined my own list for how humanity would end.
> 1) Nuclear War;
> 2) Global Warming;
> 3) Anti-bacterial resistant disease or some other epidemic;
> ...


Well most societies rot from the inside.
I think we'll collapse from the lefties who are actively working to tear down the foundations of civilization, without thinking of what new structures they'll implement.

Except whatever they'll implement will be "better", though they can't actually find anything wrong.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A massive volcanic eruption could pretty much end things globally.

There are some volcanos on earth capable of that level of eruption.

You don't want to survive this. It doesn't end well for straggling survivors.

A large meteor strike....could happen at any time and extinguish all life on the planet.

We might get some warning and have a BBQ as the tidal wave or firestorm hit.

You don't want to survive this either. It doesn't end well for straggling survivors.

An alien invasion, when they decide after decades of study we aren't worth saving.

You really don't want to survive this either. They might experiment on you or eat you.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Except for a full scale nuclear attack, I think the end of the world will likely be from nature.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I do believe that developed countries are headed toward a period of civil unrest, especially as wealth becomes more concentrated at the top. The loss of well-paying jobs, combined with non-stop central bank stimulus causing asset inflation is leaving behind a whole section of society.

The interest in cryptocurrencies and YOLO stocks like GME is an early sign that people are losing faith in the system. It's becoming more rational to gamble than it is to work hard, because hard work is not well-rewarded. Why bother going to work when your house or a stock makes more per year than your job?

This will all likely lead to an economic depression at some point, and governments won't be able to paper over it like they did with the COVID recession.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe they can "paper it over" if they all need to do it and all agree it doesn't matter.

A new economic system could develop where there is no need for bond buyers.

Governments give each other X number of dollars to print and spend every year.......and that be that.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I am spending my time searching for good, well priced red wine, preferably Malbec or Merlot, And good international travel options/destinations. Plus whether to spring for a Mazda CX5 or or Toyota Rav4 in a few months if I am fortunate enough to make it that far.

The rest I put down to fate or things that I cannot control. If I fall off my perch tomorrow it will be fine. Life so far has been good and all my affairs are in apple pie order.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

A nice red blend seems to be a sweet spot allowing wine makers to show off. I have been enjoying Bogle Essential Red in the US...cheap enough for every day but a better wine than their other commercial stuff. In Canada I do enjoy Vintage Ink Rebel Red...pretty good & cheap as well...let me know what you think.

Oh...for friends you want to keep I try to have some Road 13 GSM on hand...50% syrah (I normally not a Syrah guy) but it is pretty awesome but a bit pricey for other than Friday nights.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Just had a Kirkland brand 2019 Malbec. Nice. Before that a case of Masi Reserve 2017 Malbec. It was more th#n I usually pay for everyday plonk but It was so very good...a great value.

I often buy wines from Chile and Argentina. Our local store brings then in by the container and blows them out at e prices..often by the case.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Malbec, especially from S America, has been definitely a sweet spot for decent porch climber.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Well most societies rot from the inside.
> I think we'll collapse from the lefties who are actively working to tear down the foundations of civilization


What a strange phobia.

This guy watches right wing nuts attempt a violent overthrow of government, and he walks away saying "lefties gonna destroy society!"


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> What a strange phobia.
> 
> This guy watches right wing nuts attempt a violent overthrow of government, and he walks away saying "lefties gonna destroy society!"


Not a phobia.

But yeah,
Everyone agrees that the small group of nuts attacking the US capital was wrong. Everyone was okay with deploying as much as necessary to protect those government buildings. They even deployed the National Guard to do so.

The lefties are actively trying to "tear down" society, and lots of people don't see a concern.
They're actually encouraging these things.
It's the same decadent internal rot that's destroyed successful societies throughout history.



It's really simple.
If someone picks up a gun and walks to the government to stop them, we all agree that we should stop that person.

However if someone says that we should 
1. Get rid of police and stop enforcing laws. It happens.
2. Encouraging racial discrimination. It happens.
3. Restrict the free discussion of ideas. It happens.

It's not just being kicked off the internet, or being denied services.
We're now at the point where people are being put in jail for not being politically correct.

I actually think the biggest risk to society is #3, if we can't discuss the problems in society, how will we ever stand a chance at solving them?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The "lefty" extremists are as nuts as the "righty" extremists.

They have taken good policy on issues like racism, inequality, and domestic violence, and turned them into crusades that defy logic.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The "lefty" extremists are as nuts as the "righty" extremists.
> 
> They have taken good policy on issues like racism, inequality, and domestic violence, and turned them into crusades that defy logic.


It makes me very hopeful as I see more people realize this.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ivadi 2017 Tempranillo from Spain


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I will try that. Had a case of a Tempranillo variety last year and enjoyed it very much. Also some wine from Portugal's Douro Valley went down a treat. 

Will look for Ivada next time. 

There is a plus and a negative about the private liquor stores in Alberta. The pluses far exceed the minuses for us. 


There are some retailers who bring in containers of great wines from around the world. They are more often an addition to their usual inventory of product. They blow them out at a great price. So, if there is one that we have never tried I will buy a bottle. Open it straightaway. If it is good I good back for a case, or two, because I know the product and the price point will vanish inside of a week and we may not see it again..anywhere. Or check the web for a review and see what others have said.


I


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Vivino app is very helpful, especially in the liquor store (or parking lot!)


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for all your comment, but it seems no one can comprehensively rebuke my points on the fact that this world is fast approaching disaster in a scale we never seen before.

Maybe I should use this little remaining time we are left with to do something useful, and something that can help others in order to let the image of God shine through me.....

P.S: Have I not mention about superbugs that render all antibiotics useless potentially killing us (thanks to antibiotic abuse), or [another] virus that will destroy civilization that come from nature and jump onto us [again] as we continuously encroach on natural habitats. And yes, Yellow Stone is one of those super volcano that Sags talks about that will instantly destroy the entire West Coast and leads to global crop failure as the ash block out sunlight, another end of the world situation that is coming slowly to fruition (I watch a documentary saying Yellow Stone eruption is already several hundred years overdue).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Johnny_kar said:


> Thanks for all your comment, but it seems no one can comprehensively rebuke my points on the fact that this world is fast approaching disaster in a scale we never seen before.


None of us knows what is going to happen in the future. You've listed off a whole bunch of things which are nothing more than speculation; guesses at the future. Nobody can predict the future.

I think you are being selective in focusing on many negative aspects of the world, and many negative forecasts. At the same time you are ignoring (or not giving sufficient weight) to many positive things that have happened. There are also many POSITIVE forecasts about the future of humanity. I think you are not being fair or balanced in considering the possibilities.

*Why are you not giving equal consideration to the positive future possibilities?* Why are you so certain that the bad things will happen?

Let's review some of the positives. Life expectancy around the world keeps trending higher. No matter where a person lives, they now get to enjoy MORE life than ever before.

Globally, crime keeps reducing. In the western world, violent crime rates such as homicide are reaching record lows. The world keeps becoming safer.

The # of wars and major conflicts keeps reducing. There was a time in history where major wars were happening every couple years. Europe used to be constantly at war. Obviously, we are enjoying a very long period without major wars... something we should all be incredibly thankful for. This ties into the rising life expectancy as well.

Global poverty is reducing. There was a time when only a small number of people (elites) had comfortable lives, and everyone else was a slave or peasant. This has dramatically improved over previous generations. With huge amounts of global trade in the modern era, and modern forms of government, we seem to have found a way to boost MASSIVE numbers of people into relatively comfortable lifestyles.

This also ties into those rising life expectancies. This isn't a fluke or anything .... the way humans are organizing themselves (government) has also improved dramatically over the centuries.

Medicine keeps improving and preventing all kinds of illnesses which used to wipe out people. Do you have any idea how many people used to DIE simply because doctors didn't wash their hands before medical procedures?

There are huge, absolutely huge, improvements in the *overall quality of life* of humans. The trend keeps improving over time.

Why are you so certain that this trend in improvement, for the entire history of homosapiens, for about 100,000 years.... why on earth would it suddenly stop NOW? Don't you think there were previous challenges?

Yes there will be disasters, yes volcanoes will erupt, the climate will change, and wars will pop up. But humans have a very long history of innovation and improving our lifestyles.

I'll also add that it tends to be the optimistic and forward-looking people who help make the world a better place. So one of the ways you can help the world is by learning to see the positives, and think positively about the future.

My suggestion: use that big human brain of yours to help come up with ideas about how to improve the world. Also lend support and encouragement to those who are improving the world (often, it's young people). Also put effort into compassion and helping other people.


help come up with good ideas
help think of solutions to problems
lend a hand to people who are working on solutions
speak out (and vote) against war and conflict


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> My suggestion: use that big human brain of yours to help come up with ideas about how to improve the world. Also lend support and encouragement to those who are improving the world (often, it's young people). Also put effort into compassion and helping other people.
> 
> 
> help come up with good ideas
> ...


I agree, and while I agree that young people are trying to improve the world, they are currently misled and making things worse. 
Particularly with their economic ideas, hey I was young and ignorant once too.

help come up with good ideas
help think of solutions to problems
lend a hand to people who are working on solutions
speak out (and vote) against war and conflict

1 & 2 need free speech as a prerequisite.

My question to you, is when someone is proposing a bad idea, how can you stop it?
For example, racial discrimination is bad, or defunding the police.
But these are particularly popular policies right now.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We never know if or when a cataclysmic event will wipe out humankind, and hence we can't sit around and wait for it.

We continue to move forward as best we can, knowing that our time on earth is limited.

When I used to watch the old black and white newsreels of masses of people I would think........they are all gone.

Future generations will look at all the video generated today and make the same observation.

Hopefully, future generations will be able to solve problems that previous generations failed to.

As the saying goes......

Grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Johnny_kar said:


> Maybe I should use this little remaining time we are left with to do something useful


I think many/most people do that anyway


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

@Johnny_kar It sounds to me like you need to take up drinking as a hobby.

Forget about the "impending dooms" that may or may not be coming. The biggest disaster right now is that you are wasting your life being concerned about things that may never happen.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> My question to you, is when someone is proposing a bad idea, how can you stop it?


Like anything else, you talk with other people, collaborate, make your arguments for what you think is the best path forward. Vote for politicians who have the right idea, etc. And tell politicians what you want / demand of them.



KaeJS said:


> Forget about the "impending dooms" that may or may not be coming. The biggest disaster right now is that you are wasting your life being concerned about things that may never happen.


Very good point. It's possible to miss out on life by worrying too much about hypothetical dangers or catastrophes.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> Thanks for all your comment, but it seems no one can comprehensively rebuke my points on the fact that this world is fast approaching disaster in a scale we never seen before.
> 
> Maybe I should use this little remaining time we are left with to do something useful, and something that can help others in order to let the image of God shine through me.....


No one really knows what will happen on a big global scale. Everyone could die in one the things you mentioned, or I can get hit by a bus and die. It's the same thing for me, I am dead. The world is constantly on a path where no one has seen before, that is life. 

My kids get into these big discussions which is good, but can be depressing and overwhelming for them. So I say the same thing.

Focus on what you can control.
Try not to make things worse.
Pick a small thing and try to make it better. 
If you have a big idea, then find ways to implement little bits of it. Many ideas never pass the thinking stage because they are impossible to implement. 
Be flexible and adapt.
Keep calm and do something positive.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Like anything else, you talk with other people, collaborate, make your arguments for what you think is the best path forward. Vote for politicians who have the right idea, etc. And tell politicians what you want / demand of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good point. It's possible to miss out on life by worrying too much about hypothetical dangers or catastrophes.


I personal find that for the politician that have the right idea, most cannot implement. Doesn't matter the pollical party. I looked into going into politics, and decided I could do heck of a lot more good in administration. People can tell their politicians what they want or demand, but most people really don't know and if they do, they have no idea what could be done to implement.

People spend way too much time complaining about politicians and not taking action. I try and do both.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Like anything else, you talk with other people, collaborate, make your arguments for what you think is the best path forward. Vote for politicians who have the right idea, etc. And tell politicians what you want / demand of them.


Nice, in theory.
But there is a strong movement to stop free discussion of ideas.

The whole idea of cancel culture is that if you even let the other side say their piece, you're in trouble.
It's pretty much mob rub, and that's dangerous.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> But there is a strong movement to stop free discussion of ideas.


Where is this happening?
And please don't say twitter, facebook, forums, etc.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Well most societies rot from the inside.
> I think we'll collapse from the lefties who are actively working to tear down the foundations of civilization, without thinking of what new structures they'll implement.
> 
> Except whatever they'll implement will be "better", though they can't actually find anything wrong.


The "collapse from the lefties" is already underway!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Where is this happening?
> And please don't say twitter, facebook, forums, etc.


Where is it happenening, except for the major discussion platforms?

Are you saying that cancel culture doesn't exist?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Where is this happening?
> And please don't say twitter, facebook, forums, etc.


It happens even on this forum .. After I posted 1 positive of lockdowns that less pseudo-refugees are coming to Canada, james banned me for 7 days for "hostility against immigrants" ! And I wasn't even talking about immigrants, but about pseudo-refugees!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> Where is it happenening, except for the major discussion platforms?


Exacltly ... where?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Exacltly ... where?


People are losing their jobs because of what they say.
Even if there is nothing factually or morally wrong with what they say.

This is a serious issue. 
There was outrage when people tried to call out the problems this is bringing.


I honestly think the inability to have a debate on the issues of the day is the biggest threat to our society.
How can we solve problems if we're not even allowed to discuss them.

It's not just "right wing extremists" who are concerned.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/writers-free-speech-1.5641645










A Letter on Justice and Open Debate | Harper's Magazine


July 7, 2020 The below letter will be appearing in the Letters section of the magazine’s October issue. We welcome responses at [email protected] Our cultural institutions are facing a moment of trial. Powerful protests for racial and social justice are leading to overdue demands for police...




harpers.org





Note people like Margaret Atwood and Michael Ignatieff are on that list.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

Words have consequences, people have the right to dis-associate with people they don't agree with.
The problems are, how much consequence is too much consequence.

However, as a person of faith, one of the reason why young people seem to become so obsess with changing the world into a "perfect" world are because they become detach from the scripture. As a result, they don't understand the sinful nature of humanity is what prevent our world from progressing. *The enemies are from within, not something external. *This is also the reason I don't see the progress that James point out as real progress, this is because the new technologies does not cure our sick mind, instead it is abusing it (Social media abusing our desire to form insular groups) and enabling us to inflict a much greater degree of harm on each other (Nuke??).

P.S: BTW, life expectancy in US (and I think in Canada) is actually on decline recently, thanks to Fentanyl.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Johnny_kar said:


> This is also the reason I don't see the progress that James point out as real progress, this is because the new technologies does not cure our sick mind, instead it is abusing it (Social media abusing our desire to form insular groups) and enabling us to inflict a much greater degree of harm on each other (Nuke??).


I'm curious which part of what I listed you disagree with.

Is it not true that human lifespans have dramatically increased over the last few hundred years? We used to die in our 30s! Now people often have good lifestyles all the way to their 70s and 80s.

Is it not true that humans across the world are better off, living more comfortable lives instead of being stuck in poverty and slavery, toiling away for kings and emperors?

How about the massive deaths due to wars in previous centuries. We have now gone 75 years without a major global conflict. Admittedly we have gotten close a few times but we have been for the most part, enjoying *peacetime*. I think we should all be celebrating and ecstatic about this... I am!!

I think that God would be proud of humans for getting better at avoiding conflict and war, proud of us for living better lives and extending our lifespans and quality of life. I think this advancement & progress would please God... if we are indeed his "children", what more could someone want for their children, than better lives?


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

James, I am talking about the potential of violence and selfishness, not our actual behaviour. The only reason why we are currently enjoying peace is that people are fearful of the consequences of fighting a large scale war when they have nuke (and leaders are fear about the judgment from history when they cause mutual assured destruction). *They do not keeping peace out of the goodness of their heart. *

People have much higher life expectancy because of the profit motives of the medical industries, *not out of goodness of their heart.*

The comfort that people enjoy have done nothing in curing people's sinful nature, in fact, it exposes the wasteful nature of humanities.


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

I think we might be a declining civilization. It seems we've gone big into tribalism, we don't really reward hard work and our focus isn't really on being a powerful unified country.

Where I live nothing has gotten much better, no high speed trains, no widening of highways to accommodate more people, almost nothing. Taxes go up, printing cash goes up but nothing seems better.

Now look at places like China, they have built 500 entire cities from scratch, their military and space program are growing at a fast rate.

Everyone has decided that there is no chance for war any more. China and Russia are just going to go around for the rest of time and be the wests lacky.
I hope their right because if not you won't need to worry about housing or the environment or social causes or gun control. Those will all be determined by China.

As for the world or human race ending, the rumor is the universe itself is supposed to be finite. So even if everyone lived forever and we spread amongst the universe. The universe itself would eventually end. Which means that the fate of our reality is eventually it all ends as if it never existed in the first place.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> However, as a person of faith, one of the reason why young people seem to become so obsess with changing the world into a "perfect" world are because they become detach from the scripture.


As an not formally religious person.
I think they're want to make a better world, because that is what we are naturally driven to do.
I fully support the goal.

I think they're just going in the wrong direction.



> As a result, they don't understand the sinful nature of humanity is what prevent our world from progressing. *The enemies are from within, not something external.*


I also don't agree with the "sinful nature of humanity", this isn't even a universal across faiths.
I do think that you need to look inside first.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

Mr. Matt, I am less incline to quote the scripture, as I am far from being the best at it, so I am going to quote from the example of our legal system. A person is found guilty of a crime when he or she committed a crime as prescribed by our criminal code when he or she have the ability to discern what is right and wrong morality, ethically, and legally and have the ability of controlling his or her physical body. 

Using this standard, we are all sinful because we all have committed sinful act when we know what is the right thing to do, and when we have control of our physical body. In another word, we are all sinful because we are all hypocrites.

Eder, the Ponzi scheme nature of welfare state when in combination with aging population is something that is bake - in and systematic, not something that is cause by a spendthrift PM like JT. In fact, the market care little about the current amount of debt we carry, or any one off expenses (unless it is ridiculously large), but much more focus on the long term changes in debt, AND THIS TREND IS NOT GOOD, AS I PREVIOUSLY MENTION. 

Emperor, the tribalism and inefficiency in making political decision you mention is the product of proliferation of political entities that is the natural product of an increasingly wealthy society. It simply expose the weakness of democracy in a very diverse and wealthy country. But don't worry, one child policy and aging population in China will dig them in and be the ultimate factor why they will eventually fail in dominating all of us in the West. (Aging population = reduction in labour supply and consumer = stagnation in economy)

KaeJS, I actually just finish a pint in a brewery near Lake Simcoe right now .


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Johnny I like your style & thought process. We would get along great together even though I'm a devout follower of the Haida faith rather than the Bible. Any religion where the Great Raven brought the first humans up out of the ground because he needed to fill up a party he was throwing can instantly count me in as an acolyte. Oh, we get reincarnated as well, another plus.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eder said:


> We would get along great together even though I'm a devout follower of the Haida faith rather than the Bible


I don't know much about the Haida culture & beliefs. I read a couple things I found online, and saw that the eagle is a spiritual guide and connection to a higher realm. Do I have this right?

A few days ago, I went hiking along some cliffs to get a view of the mountains (photo below). There was an eagle soaring along the ridge, looping around over this valley.

I watched the eagle for a while. I can see how the eagle could be a gatekeeper to a higher realm. It certainly owned the skies that day! What a spectacular sight, with the eagle casually soaring above this grand world.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

@james4beach This is another example why technologies and science are not real progress on its own. It is increasingly frequent for business to gather our large amount of information (big data) via internet of things that is analyzed by AI in order to make us consume more via manipulation using psychology.

Police state doesn't have to come from government, it can come from big companies too.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Well there might be less of a future for some of humanity lol...

*Iowa now becomes one of 19 states in the U.S. that no longer requires law-abiding citizens to get a permit before carrying a gun for self-defens*e 

I know years ago I bought a concealed weapon permit in Arizona at a flea market for shits & giggles (cost me $10) but now people don't need anything to buy & carry most firearms in these states...

The 18 other states that eliminated this requirement are: Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, Idaho, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, New Hampshire, North Dakota, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Utah, Vermont, West Virginia, and Wyoming. 

They take the 2nd amendment seriously it seems.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

@Johnny_kar : I recommend reading a book called Factfullness









Factfulness: Ten Reasons We're Wrong About the World--and Why Things Are Better Than You Think : Rosling, Hans, Rönnlund, Anna Rosling, Rosling, Ola: Books - Amazon


Factfulness: Ten Reasons We're Wrong About the World--and Why Things Are Better Than You Think : Rosling, Hans, Rönnlund, Anna Rosling, Rosling, Ola: Books - Amazon



www.amazon.ca





It changed my life and made me more optimistic about the world.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

That book is awesome.

“If you need a break from the mainstream media message about how the world is falling apart, I can highly recommend this fact-filled and super fun book. In fact, I might even suggest that this book should be the starting place for any kind of discussion about economics, politics, and the state of the world in general.” _―_Seeking Alpha


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eder said:


> That book is awesome.
> 
> “If you need a break from the mainstream media message about how the world is falling apart, I can highly recommend this fact-filled and super fun book. In fact, I might even suggest that this book should be the starting place for any kind of discussion about economics, politics, and the state of the world in general.” _―_Seeking Alpha


The media tries pretty hard to push stories about doom & gloom. These stories sell, because humans respond well to fear.

There's also a kind of fake intellectualism with "end of the world" narratives. This happens in finance as well, and is why ZeroHedge is very popular. Much of that content is total junk but you can read long, rambling posts on ZeroHedge about how the economy is about to collapse, how chaos is around the corner, etc.

Those stories and arguments appeal to a lot of people because they seem smart, seem intellectual.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> This happens in finance as well, and is why ZeroHedge is very popular.


 maybe this is why you promoted idea of shorting Canadian banks, you did it and lost money  ...


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Weed out the sheep with vaccines & those that are committed to mans biological distinguishable trait reason will be left. Then things that committed crimes against humanity will be dealt with.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

james4beach said:


> There are huge, absolutely huge, improvements in the *overall quality of life* of humans. The trend keeps improving over time.
> 
> Why are you so certain that this trend in improvement, for the entire history of homosapiens, for about 100,000 years.... why on earth would it suddenly stop NOW? Don't you think there were previous challenges?


James, I have a second thought about this point. Thanks to aging population, I believe human being are close to the panicle of its "achievement". This is because aging population mean there will be less smart people around making innovative products and services, in the meantime, the market for said products and services will also decline due to the same reason.

Nevertheless, this trend will not be apparent in the near future as both India and Africa become more educated and wealthy. There is a chance that productivity growth may fly off the chart during this time, as technological improvement do not happen in linear fashion, but instead, in an exponential fashion. However, I am not so sure 30 years later.......


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Answer: no


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> James, I have a second thought about this point. Thanks to aging population, I believe human being are close to the panicle of its "achievement". This is because aging population mean there will be less smart people around making innovative products and services, in the meantime, the market for said products and services will also decline due to the same reason.
> 
> Nevertheless, this trend will not be apparent in the near future as both India and Africa become more educated and wealthy. There is a chance that productivity growth my fly off the chart during this time, as technological improvement do not happen in linear fashion, but instead, in an exponential fashion. However, I am not so sure 30 years later.......


sorry, this is almost funny.
Most achievement is built off previous achievement.
in 1675 Newton gave credit to those who came before.

The massive innovations today are only possible because of the innovations of the past. I think there is no limit.

I also think it's cute that you think only young people are smart.

I'll let you in on a secret, old people know stuff. There is a reason Brin & Page hired Eric Schmidt, and it wasn't because they weren't smart enough.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

I was not intending to say old people are dumb, what I intended to say was that even if the proportion of smart people in our society remain the same, aging and ultimately, declining population mean there was less smart people in absolute number. (The declining population is the part I omitted.) 

I believe most innovations are for the purpose of making money, if there are no money to be made, there will be no innovation.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> I was not intending to say old people are dumb, what I intended to say was that even if the proportion of smart people in our society remain the same, aging and ultimately, declining population mean there was less smart people in absolute number. (The declining population is the part I omitted.)
> 
> I believe most innovations are for the purpose of making money, if there are no money to be made, there will be no innovation.


I don't think we have a declining population. This is an issue in first world countries.
Realistically we need to become more sustainable, and manage our human capital as well. 

I believe most innovations happen because someone is trying to solve a problem. 
Lets take a popular example, Elon Musk, because, why not.
He didn't push Tesla to the front to make money, he did it to push electric cars and save the world.
He didn't build SpaceX to make money, he did it to get efficient launch vehicles to facilitate the colonization of Mars.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

Mr. Matt, in order to solve our environmental problem, we either have to pursuit significant reduction of population, or to maintain and grow our population so we can have significant technological improvement. At the moment, we are not focus in either one of them.

I understand your point of "(better) managing our human capital" as improving our education system. In this regards, I completely agree. If our population are declining (first world countries), we should beef up our education system to increase the proportion of smart people.

I also agree most innovative people (in fact, most successful people) do things not only for the purpose of making money. However, even if innovators don't want it, their investor that fund their innovations still demand it.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Johnny_kar said:


> Mr. Matt, in order to solve our environmental problem, we either have to pursuit significant reduction of population, or to maintain and grow our population so we can have significant technological improvement. At the moment, we are not focus in either one of them.
> 
> I preserve your point of "(better) managing our human capital" as improving our education system. In this regards, I completely agree. If our population are declining (first world countries), we should beef up our education system to increase the proportion of smart people.
> 
> I also agree most innovative people (in fact, most successful people) do things not only for the purpose of making money. However, even if innovators don't want it, their investor that fund their innovations still demand it.


When all the rich people with the coastal real estate see it sinking into the rising ocean that'll spur innovation! It will also equal out the wealth differential so many complain out.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> Mr. Matt, in order to solve our environmental problem, we either have to pursuit significant reduction of population, or to maintain and grow our population so we can have significant technological improvement. At the moment, we are not focus in either one of them.


I don't agree.
I think we can continue to grow and just do it in less dumb ways.



> I preserve your point of "(better) managing our human capital" as improving our education system. In this regards, I completely agree. If our population are declining (first world countries), we should beef up our education system to increase the proportion of smart people.


Our "education system" is broken, arguably fatally so. We have multiple generations of checklist kids, who are taught to confirm and find the right answer. There are a lot of teachers trying, but that's in spite of the system, not because of it.








What is school for?


Seems like a simple question, but given how much time and money we spend on it, it has a wide range of answers, many unexplored, some contradictory. I have a few thoughts about education, how we us…




seths.blog





Excellent essay


https://seths.blog/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/stop-stealing-dreams6print.pdf



What I want is for people to create more value, solve more problems, be more empowered, take more action.



> I also agree most innovative people (in fact, most successful people) do things not only for the purpose of making money. However, even if innovators don't want it, their investor that fund their innovations still demand it.


What the investors want is mostly irrelevant. You don't need massive investment to create a new technology and get it out in the world. 
The most used Computer Operating System is, and always has been free.

Plus profit is not even problematic, if an innovation is useful, there is likely a way to make money from it, even if that's not the intention.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

cainvest said:


> When all the rich people with the coastal real estate see it sinking into the rising ocean that'll spur innovation! It will also equal out the wealth differential so many complain out.


🤣🤣🤣🤣
Unfortunately, the ultra wealthy don't put much of their asset into residential real estate, as they don't want to pay huge property tax.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> Unfortunately, the ultra wealthy don't put much of their asset into residential real estate, as they don't want to pay huge property tax.


Also the ultra wealthy have better things to do with their money, like invest in all the companies that provide us an insanely high standard of living.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> I don't think we have a declining population. This is an issue in first world countries.
> Realistically we need to become more sustainable, and manage our human capital as well.


Mr. Matt, I had just checked the CIA World Factbook, it looks like declining population globally maybe unavoidable. For example, Thailand's total fertility rate is almost the same as Canada, and it is certainly not a developed country. TFR for many developing countries in the region are also below the replacement rate of 2.1 (Vietnam, Malaysia, and Indonesia).

This is really concerning because this means the absolute amount of smart people in the labour force are going to decline, as there will soon be more people exiting the labour force than entering it, assuming the ratio of smart people do not change.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> Mr. Matt, I had just checked the CIA World Factbook, it looks like declining population globally maybe unavoidable. For example, Thailand's total fertility rate is almost the same as Canada, and it is certainly not a developed country. TFR for many developing countries in the region are also below the replacement rate of 2.1 (Vietnam, Malaysia, and Indonesia).
> 
> This is really concerning because this means the absolute amount of smart people in the labour force are going to decline, as there will soon be more people exiting the labour force than entering it, assuming the ratio of smart people do not change.


Declining population isn't happening today, but we're getting close.








World population - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




It's a solvable problem anyway. Also I'm not even sure that it's a problem, maybe 8 Billion is too many people.


Plus there are billions undereducated who are unable to fully participate in the modern world.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

This is exactly what I say in point 3, spoken by the mouth of Elon Musk
Not only decline in population will destroy public finance, it will also destroy the economy, as there will be smaller labour force, and fewer consumers. This is tided in with climate problems, as technologies (namely, geoengineering) are the only way to solve climate problems, as it is nothing more than wishful thinking to expect billions of people to change their lifestyle. Unfortunately, the speed and magnitude of new inventions and technological breakthroughs will eventually diminish (after India and Africa become more educated, that is), as smaller population means there will be fewer talents overall, while businesses have less incentive to invest in new technologies as fewer people mean smaller total addressable market for all new innovations.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> This is exactly what I say in point 3, spoken by the mouth of Elon Musk
> Not only decline in population will destroy public finance, it will also destroy the economy, as there will be smaller labour force, and fewer consumers. This is tided in with point 2 that I mention, as technologies (namely, geoengineering) are the only way to solve climate problems, as it is nothing more than wishful thinking to expect billions of people to change their lifestyle. Unfortunately, the speed and magnitude of new inventions and technological breakthroughs will eventually diminish, as smaller population means there will be fewer talents overall, while businesses have less incentive to invest in new technologies as fewer people mean smaller total addressable market for all new innovations.


I disagree.
I don't see why a decline in population will destroy public finance or the economy.

The labour force is fine, we have lots of people underemployed. The vast majority of people today are doing simple, low skill work. We need them to be doing higher value work.
I think as we improve education and literacy the speed and magnitude of inventions and technological breakthroughs will increase. 

He was right in 1902, and I hold its still true today.








Charles Holland Duell - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





We had geniuses and massive innovations when the world was much smaller, I think the vast majority of human capital today is being wasted. If we can use it, we'll do much better.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The solution is to have PHD's flipping burgers or making beds in an LTC home ?

From what I see the mismatch is from people with higher education forced to work in service jobs that don't require that education.

We could easily allow trained foreign doctors into Canada, but the government doesn't want to pay for an expansion in healthcare.

There are qualified foreign doctors driving for Amazon. There are university graduates selling Iphones at a cell phone store.

One problem is that private industry employs a limited number of highly educated people. Most are employed by the public service.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I watched a Marketplace documentary on what Amazon does with all it's returns........as much as 40% of online sales.

Basically........they dump it into landfills mostly. They generate so much of it that even the wholesalers are swamped by the scale.

The disregard we humans have for our planet is beyond belief.

I hold no great hope for the future of mankind. We will eventually pollute ourselves to death.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> I watched a Marketplace documentary on what Amazon does with all it's returns........as much as 40% of online sales.
> 
> Basically........they dump it into landfills mostly. They generate so much of it that even the wholesalers are swamped by the scale.
> 
> ...


That's because it's expensive to recycle.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Returns that can't be resold should be donated to charity, if they're in usable condition. Some things can be recycled, but others will always end up in the landfill unfortunately.

Maybe people should be more responsible about their own purchasing habits. I can't remember the last time I actually returned something that I bought online -- probably years ago. That's because I don't impulse buy and always research before I purchase something. I would only return goods that arrived broken or were severely defective. Not because I decided I didn't like something after the fact. I would just live with it or donate it to a thrift store.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The returns could be restocked or donated, but the cheapest way to get rid of them is to dump them in the landfill and claim the loss on their taxes.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Recycling through donations works better when there are distinct classes in a society. Some areas of Mexico work great. Canada not so much anymore. CD players might reside in Good Will for a couple of months before hitting the recycle company. Same with high end audio receivers.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

@MrMatt 
Labour force is one of the factors of production, labour force are also consumers. As a result, aging and declining population slow down economic growth and growth of tax revenue. In the meantime, a declining and aging population suggest healthcare and retirement expenses will growth in a much faster pace. In conclusion, a modern welfare state will collapse when it operate in an environment with aging population, as tax revenue growth in square root function, while retirement and healthcare expenses growth in exponential function.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> @MrMatt
> Labour force is one of the factors of production, labour force are also consumers. As a result, aging and declining population slow down economic growth and growth of tax revenue. In the meantime, a declining and aging population suggest healthcare and retirement expenses will growth in a much faster pace. In conclusion, a modern welfare state will collapse when it operate in an environment with aging population, as tax revenue growth in square root function, while retirement and healthcare expenses growth in exponential function.


Well duh, that's why I strongly oppose certain aspects of a welfare state.
Primarily excessive wealth distribution, and supporting those who choose not to contribute.

The problem is that people will keep voting themselves more money until the system collapses. What we need is sustainability. But nobody is really talking about economic sustainability.

A welfare state can exist as long as the costs don't exceed the productivity of the state.
I'd suggest we're getting to the point where the costs are so high they're unsustainable. Middle class working families are having trouble making ends meet, and the governments keep increasing spending, and piling on debt.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think that's a concern to our leaders because they know they can just keep increasing immigration pretty much indefinitely. The entire world wants to come here, or at least that's what the conventional wisdom says.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

nathan79 said:


> I don't think that's a concern to our leaders because they know they can just keep increasing immigration pretty much indefinitely. The entire world wants to come here, or at least that's what the conventional wisdom says.


That door is going to shut rather quickly.
Also we're at/over our ability to integrate immigrants, the most recent refugees in particular are having more difficultly due to the lack of proper services.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> That door is going to shut rather quickly.
> Also we're at/over our ability to integrate immigrants, the most recent refugees in particular are having more difficultly due to the lack of proper services.


Shut how? You mean there aren't a few billion people desperate to come here? If it comes down to it they'll just invite anyone under 40 with a pulse... lol. Not sure anything would change if the Conservatives got into power... they have basically the same immigration policy as the Liberals.

Integration is optional today... not to mention housing supply, but since when has that or anything else ever stopped them before?


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

In the past, when attempting to return defective or broken items the companies have told us to keep the original and proceed with shipping out a replacement. Definitely, saves them cost if they are going to toss it anyways. We often opt to pass along items that are replaced to good will. I found that it worked better than a free on kijiji ad. Never considered that the good will may also be left to recycle or dispose of the item. We have also realized that electronics are often best recycled if they are not current technology. As a result they go to Sarcan where they can be repurposed.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

The only reason decreasing population is a danger is because governments love deficits and making massive debts. Those debts are never repaid but instead are managed through inflation. It is much harder to have inflation with the upcoming demographic changes. 
Another issue is retirement system. It is set in such a way that it depends on the current workforce to pay for retirees, rather than have savings and contributions of the retirees pay for their own retirement.

Overhauling the retirement system and stopping electing idiots running massive deficits would stop the pressure to create inflation, and demographic change would be relatively inconsequential if not outright positive (less strain on environment, deflation, less pressure, less waste)


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

@MrMatt @nathan79 
Immigration is not a problematic thing if done properly, but immigrant is not going to solve the problem of aging population. This is because no amount of immigrant can solve the problem that woman don't want to have childrean when they start earning more income, as the the second generation of immigrant also have their willingness to have children decrease to the same level as everyone else.

(Higher income = higher cost of raising children, as those income are forfeited when woman stay home and raise childrean)

@damian13ster 
Good luck with that proposal, retirement system is a third rail in politics, even Ronald Reagan don't dare to touch it.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh, I know. I think Canada is already set up better than majority of the countries with TFSA and RRSP.
Also, the inflation metric used for CPP is wildly undercounting the rise in cost of living, therefore effective CPP will become worth less and less each year.
Unfortunately politicians care about nothing but next election so problems down the road are never going to be solved. It would be a political suicide and since altruism disqualifies one from politics, it won't happen.
The deficit spending has to stop though. Just look at Japan. The demographics eventually will become dominating factor and inflation won't artificially increase GDP - lower debt/GDP and interest rate/GDP ratio.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Not the Liberals.........they got a plan.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

sags said:


> The solution is to have PHD's flipping burgers or making beds in an LTC home ?
> 
> From what I see the mismatch is from people with higher education forced to work in service jobs that don't require that education.


Sags, talent is not equivalent with advance degree, let's now fall into the pitfall of credentialism.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

damian13ster said:


> Overhauling the retirement system and stopping electing idiots running massive deficits would stop the pressure to create inflation, and demographic change would be relatively inconsequential if not outright positive (less strain on environment, deflation, less pressure, less waste)


I don't think a modest decrease in population will do much to the environment, we need to have massive reduction of population in order to solve our environmental problem if we don't or cannot solve the problem with technological improvement. 

Deflation is not a good thing, as it raise the cost of money and deter investment. This is because investors can get similar return with less risk. This will eventually reduce growth in economy as less investment leads to less growth in productivity.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

That is the simplest, most common misconception about deflation.
Why would it deter investment?
Why would it deter spending?
It will make discount rate for investments lower when analyzing them in terms of cash flow generation, which would amount to much more stable investing environment.
If prices are going to come down, then more people will be able to afford the product, and cost/benefit analysis of making the purchase will be more favorable.
You will also be helping asset-poor lower and middle class. Inflation is a tax against this demographic, as asset-rich class can hedge and protect itself against it.
Convincing citizens that inflation is somehow good is the biggest heist that governments managed to pull off.
Peter Shiff explains it in Layman's terms in his books. Would recommend adding that to every reading list.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Johnny_kar said:


> Sags, talent is not equivalent with advance degree, let's now fall into the pitfall of credentialism.


No but a lack of higher education limits the options available.

Someone isn't going to be a surgeon without the pre-requisite education, no matter how much they want to.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

sags said:


> No but a lack of higher education limits the options available.
> 
> Someone isn't going to be a surgeon without the pre-requisite education, no matter how much they want to.


Why not?
You can be finance minister with Russian literature degree


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe in Russia.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

No, in Canada. Chrystia Freeland

Don't tell me you never actually checked the education of ministers in current Canadian government? It is quite a comedy


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sorry, but that FUD doesn't fly very far before it flops to the ground. People know Chrystia Freeland's extensive biography.









Chrystia Freeland - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

sags said:


> Sorry, but that FUD doesn't fly very far before it flops to the ground. People know Chrystia Freeland's extensive biography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it too.
She has no education in finance that would be even remotely close to qualifying someone to be finance minister.
Her official education is in Russian history and literature, and Slavonic studies.
Being an editor for financial newspaper doesn't qualify one to be a finance minister. She is good enough though for education and literature major who claims that budgets balance themselves.

Seriously, read about education of current cabinet members. It is a comedy-gold.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

The question I raise is political in nature, but it is not supposed to be partisan. This is especially because it is mostly a money problem, and not a mater of personal beliefs and values. 

As I previously stated, I believe we will see a wave of new inventions as Africa and India become more educated, which increase the talent in the global work force. However, if the world have yet to solve climate change via technologies in 15 to 20 years from now, I truly believe we will be in a desperate situation by then. This is also probably the time both my parents will see the Lord (if I can make them into Christian), so I plan to move to full on self-sufficient/ prepper mode by then. This is probably what I plan for my future, and I will make all my decision, including financial decision, base on this assumption.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Sorry, but that FUD doesn't fly very far before it flops to the ground. People know Chrystia Freeland's extensive biography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, that's not even close to FUD.
She literally has no formal education in finance.

It's like you lefties don't even know the definitions of the words you use.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

It has been a while since I return to the thread, and I apologize for a little grave digging.

I do believe God is the only solution to our situation in light of the 1. timing of the rise and falls of Empires, which itself leads to military conflicts, and the inability to solve our climate problems as a result of this potential conflict, 2. the public finance disaster, along with lack of talents and investment in new technologies caused by changing demography, along with 3. technologies induced surveillance society that allows monitor and manipulation by fallible authorities.

As a Christian, I also see the 5 points (one extra point developed when I was in conversation with James and Mr. Matt, which was about slow down in technological improvement caused by the aging population.) highlight neither the government nor technologies should be our idol. This is because government proves it will not only NOT resolve a big challenge of our time (climate change), it is in fact, destined to be crushed by debt and cause an even greater disaster (thermal nuclear war). Additionally, technologies also prove to be false hope because it causes us to be monitored and manipulated by various actors, while it will also fail to resolve climate change, as its "progress" will slow down due to the aging population.

*So please, I plead with you, repent and turn to the Lord, for the end is near, and there are no hope but the hope of new creation.*


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Donate to the church or suffer thermal nuclear war


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Jesus saves........but Sags scores on the rebound.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

I think you are losing it Johnny.

Somebody clearly took advantage of you and infected you with this nonsense.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

I lose hope for humanity when I read grammar in the title of the post 
Just kidding.
Back to being serious, seeing how we are starting not only to tolerate, but to glorify stupidity, I lose hope. There is also increasingly negative correlation of amount of braincells with amount of power and influence. Hard to be optimistic at this point
And Canada is a country where the trend is rapid and evident, simply because we have started from relatively high point


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

@Zipper I have never seen someone that lost the plot to be able to come up with coherent argument. Have you read the very first post of this thread ?
@m3s God do not care for your donation, if your heart is right, even if you cannot give donation, you are counted as his people. However, if your heart is at the wrong place, he will reject your donation, and reject you. *The clerics and priest say otherwise (they have personal interest to do so), but they have been wrong many times, (in fact, they are the one that kills Jesus), so who cares what they say about this. *


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> It has been a while since I return to the thread, and I apologize for a little grave digging.
> 
> I do believe God is the only solution to our situation in light of the 1. timing of the rise and falls of Empires, which itself leads to military conflicts, and the inability to solve our climate problems as a result of this potential conflict, 2. the public finance disaster, along with lack of talents and investment in new technologies caused by changing demography, along with 3. technologies induced surveillance society that allows monitor and manipulation by fallible authorities.
> 
> ...


Government is a necessary evil.
Your invisible friend, isn't a necessary evil.

Your organized religion is even worse than technology, as, being completely made up, it is far more easily manipulated than technology. While like governments religion has had some positive impacts, religions have a very long history of corruption and evil.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

The world is crap. Life is doomed. We are all lost.

It has been this way since long before I arrived on this mortal coil and it will be so long after I'm gone.

Several friends and family decided life wasn't worth living and left us. I respect their choice. Of course, I have no alternative.

Life is made from a kit. It's a jacked up kit with too many pieces and missing connectors. It is the job of each of us to figure out what we want from life and fashion that dream from the kit we have to work with. It will seem impossible to make something great but it is not. It is impossible to make something perfect, but great is achievable.

Ignore the people with perfect lives. This is an illusion. Everyone has to deal with adversity. Everyone.

The best thing we can do is make the best of our own lives in our own little corner of human existence with the people we have in our lives. It can be horrible or it can be great. That is up to each of us and what we make out of the pieces we are given.

We have been looking for places to retire. Name me a city and/or country and I will provide a shopping list of problems with it. Of course, I can also provide a list of great things for each place. There is no perfect place. No perfect existence. There are just different combinations of opportunities.

So it has always been. So it will always be.

This may be the dilaudid and Jack Daniels talking but I love you guys.


----------

